# boîte à musique



## meliss

Romain Gary, _La promesse de l'aube_, 1940, bousbir de Meknès: "tout l'Empire était là, dans le vacarme assourdissant que les boîtes à musique déversaient par les fenêtre..."
Une boîte à musique à l'époque - c'était un gramophone ou quelque chose d'autre?
Merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je suppose qu'il ne s'agit pas de boîtes à musiques au sens propre, mais effectivement d'un nom dont l'auteur affuble les gramophones.


----------



## Elle Paris

meliss said:


> Romain Gary, _La promesse de l'aube_, 1940, bousbir de Meknès: "tout l'Empire était là, dans le vacarme assourdissant que les boîtes à musique déversaient par les fenêtreS..."
> Une boîte à musique à l'époque - c'était un gramophone ou quelque chose d'autre?
> Merci


 

Peut-être il s'agirait de l'ôrgue de Barbarie.


----------



## meliss

Mais un ôrgue de Barbarie est actionné par un musicien. Dans les "maisons"... C'est douteux, non?


----------



## Elle Paris

Il ne fallait que de tourner la manivelle...


----------



## pointvirgule

Je dis comme Zoé.

P.S. - _orgue_, sans accent circonflexe, merci.


----------



## Elle Paris

pointvirgule said:


> N'importe quoi.
> Je dis comme Zoé.
> 
> P.S. - _orgue_, sans accent circonflexe, merci.


 
Pas *forcément *sans:

*Search Results*


*Dictionnaire critique de la langue française - Google Books Result*





Jean-François Féraud - 1788 - Foreign Language Study
*...* du lieu où les orgues sont placées dans l'Église. v» Il était dans l'*ôrgue*, aux orgues , sous les orgues. *...*
books.google.com/books?id=-71pJ720Ob4C*...*



La  science des ingénieurs: dans la conduite des travaux de ... - Google Books Result
Belidor (Bernard Forest de, M.), Navier (Claude-Louis-Marie-Henri, M.) - 1830 - Technology & Engineering - 596 pages
Le premier sert pour loger l'*ôrgue* , qui est une porte à coulisse qui se lève et s'abaisse perpendiculairement , par le moyen d'une tour qu'on lâche de *...*
books.google.com/books?id=pWIOAAAAYAAJ

*<LI style="POSITION: relative" class="g knavi">
Orgue de Barbarie - Wikipédia

- [ Translate this page ] L'orgue de Barbarie est un instrument de musique mécanique à vent classé dans les ôrgues. Il fait partie des « automatophones », terme qui englobe tous les ...
Formes - Origine du nom - Fonctionnement - Aujourd'hui
fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orgue_de_Barbarie - Cached - Similar

► <LI class="g videobox knavi">Videos d'ôrgues de Barbarie

*


----------



## Elle Paris

Et "maîson" s'écrit comme ça.


----------



## pointvirgule

Elle_Paris, ce que vous prenez pour un accent circonflexe dans le dictionnaire de Féraud est une tache dans le scan. Vous voyez bien que toutes les autres occurrences du mot _orgue _n'ont pas de circonflexe.


----------



## Elle Paris

Merci, et je suis reconnaissante, croyez moi, pour les corrections. mais dans ce cas ce que j'ai vu j'ai vu et si vous cliquez sur les liens vous verrez comme moi. Toutesfois j'ai bien vu q'orgue n'avait pas de circonflexe plus souvent qu'avec et que l'Académie n'en mette pas ou plus. Je pense que je suis grincheuse ces-jours ci pour des raîsons que j'îexpliquerai en PM


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut meliss,

Moi je pencherais plutôt pour les postes de radio... Non ?


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonsoir,
je n'ai pas lu "La promesse de l'aube", je ne sais donc pas à qu'elle période le passage cité se réfère. Toutefois, si cette période est postérieure aux années 1920 (années qui voient la démocratisation des postes radio, voir http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoire_de_la_radio), alors  la proposition de Karine_Fr est la plus probable.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Je dirais aussi comme Karine. Les postes de radio.

Pour ceux et celles que cela intéresse, on peut lire le contexte en cliquant un des liens de *cette recherche*.
Chapitre XXXIII, 2e paragraphe. Ça se passe au lendemain de l'armistice.


----------



## meliss

Mais pourquoi donc Romain Gary n'appelait-il une poste de radio tout simplement "radio"?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pourquoi ?  Mais parce qu'il fait ce qu'il veut, c'est lui l'auteur !


----------



## luklamainfroide

Et puis c'est joli "boite à musique", non ?


----------



## meliss

Oui, peut-être, mais pas pour un traducteur..


----------



## luklamainfroide

Certes.......


----------



## Elle Paris

On appel bien la télé la lucarne.


----------



## So_P

Bonsoir
De la part de J-F Hangouet, de quoi éclairer cette sombre histoire de boîte à musique

"Les "boîtes à musique" au bousbir de Meknès sont le terme français pour les jukebox.
D'ailleurs,  la version qu'a écrite Gary lui-même en anglais américain (_Promise at  Dawn_), très différentes par endroits de _La Promesse de l'aube_, a bien  "juke boxes" où la version française a "boîtes à musique".

Bonne soirée


----------



## luklamainfroide

Voilà qui éclaire d'un jour nouveau notre discussion.
Merci So_P.


----------



## Elle Paris

So_P said:


> Bonsoir
> De la part de J-F Hangouet, de quoi éclairer cette sombre histoire de boîte à musique
> 
> "Les "boîtes à musique" au bousbir de Meknès sont le terme français pour les jukebox.
> D'ailleurs, la version qu'a écrite Gary lui-même en anglais américain (_Promise at Dawn_), très différentes par endroits de _La Promesse de l'aube_, a bien "juke boxes" où la version française a "boîtes à musique".
> 
> Bonne soirée


 
Bienvenue !

Je me suis demande s'il ne s'agissait de boites de nuit, de jazz ou d'autres musiques.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Merci So_P, et bienvenue sur ce forum !


----------



## meliss

Excusez-moi mon ignorance, mais qui est-ce J-F Hangouet?


----------



## So_P

meliss said:


> Excusez-moi mon ignorance, mais qui est-ce J-F Hangouet?


Bonjour Meliss
Jean-François Hangouët est l'auteur du découvertes Gallimard et le président de l'association Les Mille Gary. Il a entre autres également participé à la traduction depuis l'anglais des textes de l'"Affaire homme".
Bonne journée


----------



## meliss

Bonjour,
merci beaucoup, So_P, c'est une information vraiment très précieuse pour moi. Je me suis mise toute de suite à chercher le site de l'association Les Mille Gary, mais... pas trouvé.
Quoi qu'il en soit, merci!


----------



## So_P

En fait l'association n'a pas de site. Il y avait une page sur le site romaingary.org (malheureusement hors service).


----------

